# configured to Christ



## Nunty

I am translating a Catholic doctrinal text into Hebrew. Because some of the terminology does not (yet ) exist in Hebrew, I have to devise something to present to my oversight committee. To devise the Hebrew term, I need to have an excellent understanding of the English one.

The word concerning me at the moment is *configure*. Here is one example of the particular use in question:

_Those who have    been raised to the dignity of the royal priesthood by Baptism and    *configured more deeply to Christ* by Confirmation participate with the    whole community in the Lord's own sacrifice by means of the Eucharist_. (_Catechism of the Catholic Church_ n. 1322)

Does _configure_ here mean something more than "to become like"? Are there connotations of profound change rather than superficial alternations? Somehow "become like" doesn't sound to me like it has the same meaning.

Many thanks.


----------



## panjandrum

I think that _configured to_, when used in this context, carries a strong sense of _becoming one with_, or _wholly and in every way completely identical to_ in a way that _become like_ is quite inadequate to describe.


----------



## se16teddy

I can't say I'm particularly familiar with this use of _configure_, but I think we are talking here about definition 1 of the verb _configure _in the OED: _(transitive) to fashion according to something else as a model; to conform in figure or fashion (to). _The dictionary's examples are
*1382* WYCLIF _Phil._ iii. 10 Configurid, or made lyk, to his deeth [*1582* _Rhem._ configured to his death]. 
*1526* _Pilgr. Perf._ (1531) 104b, Configured & conformed specyally to the ymage of ye son of god. 
*1858* BUSHNELL _Serm. New Life_ 33 Man is spirit, a nature configured to God.

I think there is an implication of profound change, or even creation, in the verb _configure. _The other OED definitions (2-4) feature verbs like _represent, fashion, put together, shape, design, combine._ Moreover, in its etymology for the word the dictionary defines the Latin root _figurare _as _shape._


----------



## Kevin Beach

I presume from what you say (and because I cannot find any reference to one in Google) that the Vatican has not already commissioned a translation of the Catechism from the original Latin into Hebrew.

That said, be very careful about translating the English of Catholic doctrine. What often seem to be normal words are often used in a technical and even esoteric sense. This is because the only way they can be made to carry anything like the original Latin meaning is by using anglicised versions of the Latin words, even though those versions may have developed different meanings in previous secular use.

The English translation of the Catechism (by the way, are you using the 1993 or the 1998 translation?) is a case in point. It is full of words and phrases that cannot be fully understood except with a knowledge of the underlying theology and the original Latin meaning.

"Configure" could have two origins. It could come from the Latin _configurare_, meaning to fashion after a pattern, or from  _Configere_, which means to fasten or nail things together, or to pierce or transfix with a weapon. What an appropriate word when talking of Christ!

It depends on what verb is used in the original Latin Catechism. If it is _configurare_, then you could interpret it as an "imitation" (as in Thomas a Kempis's "Imitation of Christ"). But if the the verb _configere_ is used in the context of n 1322. If so, you may wish to consider whether it carries two meanings. The first could be that the Sacrament of Confirmation joins the candidate to Christ more closely, by fastening him/her to Christ. The second could be that the candidate starts to share the piercings that Christ suffered on the cross, perhaps as a route to the first.

Thank you for giving me the opportunity of wearing three of my anoraks (theology, Latin and etymology) at the same time!


----------



## Nunty

Panj, are you saying that _configure_ implies becoming identified with and almost identical to, while remaining separate?

se16teddy, thank you for those examples. They are exactly the meaning of _configure_ in my context.

Kevin Beach, thank you for your thoughtful comments. I gave the sample sentence from the _Catechism _because it is a good example of the usage of _configure_ in my text.  As it happens, I am one of the Vatican's translators of doctrinal texts into Hebrew from a variety of languages, including Latin. The definitive Latin translation of the text I am working on (not the _Catechism_), however, is not yet available so I am working from the French, Italian and English versions. (Documents are not always written first in Latin these days, though the eventual Latin translation is always considered the definitive text.)

Given the dual sense of _configere_, I wonder what you would suggest as an English synonym to configure?

P.S. The Hebrew translation of the _Catechism_ has begun and I am, as you might imagine, involved in that.


----------



## se16teddy

I don't think Latin _configere_ has a dual sense - there are two Latin verbs, _configurare_ and _configere_. 

The OED has _confix _(= _fix firmly, fasten_) derived from _configere. _
*1603* SHAKESPEARE _Measure for Measure._ V. i. 232 Let me in safety raise me from my knees, Or else for euer be confixed here A Marble Monument. 
*1859* I. TAYLOR _Logic in Theology_ 206 The Polytheism of India..has confixed itself upon the Hindoo soul.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Nun-Translator said:


> Panj, are you saying that _configure_ implies becoming identified with and almost identical to, while remaining separate?
> 
> se16teddy, thank you for those examples. They are exactly the meaning of _configure_ in my context.
> 
> Kevin Beach, thank you for your thoughtful comments. I gave the sample sentence from the _Catechism _because it is a good example of the usage of _configure_ in my text.  As it happens, I am one of the Vatican's translators of doctrinal texts into Hebrew from a variety of languages, including Latin. The definitive Latin translation of the text I am working on (not the _Catechism_), however, is not yet available so I am working from the French, Italian and English versions. (Documents are not always written first in Latin these days, though the eventual Latin translation is always considered the definitive text.)
> 
> Given the dual sense of _configere_, I wonder what you would suggest as an English synonym to configure?
> 
> P.S. The Hebrew translation of the _Catechism_ has begun and I am, as you might imagine, involved in that.


{Grin} I thought you might be. I think I'm carrying coals to Newcastle here.

Yes, I knew that the French version was the first published version. Can you tell us what that says in that context or would it be off-topic?

How about "Linked more closely to Christ" or "Joined more firmly to Christ"? The latter echoes con_firm_ation.


----------



## Hamlet2508

I don't want to barge in but I'm afraid there is no way *lat. configere* can be linked to engl. *configure *since it's derived from *configurare (*_1382, from L. configurare "to fashion after a pattern," from con- "together" + figurare "to shape" )_


----------



## Kevin Beach

Hamlet2508 said:


> I don't want to barge in but I'm afraid there is no way *lat. configere* can be linked to engl. *configure *since it's derived from *configurare*


Yes, that's true in the secular world, but I'm afraid that the Vatican does things differently. It is quite within the realms of possibility that the original Latin used _configere_ but a church translator decided to use "configure" as the English version.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Kevin Beach said:


> Yes, that's true in the secular world, but I'm afraid that the Vatican does things differently. It is quite within the realms of possibility that the original Latin used _configere_ but a church translator decided to use "configure" as the English version.



My colleague and myself had a little look(Dep. of Classical Philology)and came up with quite a lot of etymological data strongly supporting *configurare , *such as in the Vulgate,etc.

Please do not ask me to type them up.


----------



## panjandrum

Nun-Translator said:


> Panj, are you saying that _configure_ implies becoming identified with and almost identical to, while remaining separate?
> 
> [...]


I fear that my understanding of this terminology is based a lot less on scholarly research than that of others. From the context given, and from other uses of the same phrase, I understand the meaning of the phrase - it's theological import, not it's literal meaning - to be somewhat the equivalent of the meaning of what is translated as "in" in John 14:20
_On that day you will realize that I am in my Father, and you are in me, and I am in you._
(New International Version)

Whether this is at all relevant in the context of the translation in question I seriously doubt


----------



## Oeco

John 14 is good.  I would suggest also Philippians 2:5 which the AV/KJV translates as  "Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:"  The Vulgate uses, " hoc enim sentite in vobis quod et in Christo Iesu".  Douay Rheims: "or let this mind be in you,"

Hamlet: Are these what you were talking about? Phil 3:10 "  			ad agnoscendum illum et virtutem resurrectionis eius et societatem passionum illius *configuratus* morti eius" Phil 3:21 "  			qui reformabit corpus humilitatis nostrae *configuratum* corpori claritatis suae secundum operationem qua possit etiam subicere sibi omnia" and I Pet 1:14 "  			quasi filii oboedientiae non _*configurati*_ prioribus ignorantiae vestrae desideriis"

Douay Rheims uses the word "comformable" at Phil 3:10 and "[Jesus Christ] will reform the body of our lowness, _*made like*_ to the body of his glory" at v. 21

Just some thoughts.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

I think that excellent advice has been given above.  If I can add my two cents, I note that the Latin "figurare" means "form, shape, make, model", while the Italian has come to mean "appear", or "represent".  I would therefore think that the idea here is that through the grace of Confirmation the soul is impelled to pattern itself more nearly on Christ, or to take on Christ more profoundly, or to be a closer imitator of Christ, than before.  If you will, the seed planted through Baptism has grown into a plant that is now pruned and trained by Confirmation, that it may bear better fruit.


----------



## emma42

Yes.  Could any help be found in any Hebrew translations of "The _Imitation _of Christ"?


----------



## ewie

*MODERATOR NOTE: *While I enjoy a bit of Latin as much as the next _homo_, could I remind everyone that this is the *English Only* forum, so could we try and keep it to a mininum.  Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Beach

May I say that I am not attempting to criticise ewie's moderation in any way. I also respect the divisions between the different language forums. I post on the Latin forum too.

This is one of the rare occasions, though, when the English comes from a source that deliberately keeps it as etymologically close to Latin as possible. It's impossible to explain the meaning of the English, _in context_, without referring to the original. I'm afraid it's impossible to deal with the formal English-language documents of the Catholic Church without being aware of that. There's a major debate going on at the moment concerning the new English translations of the liturgy, because some people see them as regressively adhering to Latin formulae. To ignore the Latin roots is to risk  misunderstanding the intended meaning of the English.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Kevin Beach said:


> I knew that would come. But this is one of the rare occasions when the English comes from a source that deliberately keeps it as etymologically close to Latin as possible. It's impossible to explain the meaning of the English, _in context_, without referring to the original. I'm afraid it's impossible to deal with the formal English-language documents of the Catholic Church without being aware of that. There's a major debate going on at the moment concerning the new English translations of the liturgy, because some people see them as regressively adhering to Latin formulae. To ignore the Latin roots is to risk  misunderstanding the intended meaning of the English.



Thank you.I was just about to get into gear and type up some comment saying exactly the same.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Hamlet: Are these what you were talking about? Phil 3:10 "              ad agnoscendum illum et virtutem resurrectionis eius et societatem passionum illius *configuratus* morti eius" Phil 3:21 "              qui reformabit corpus humilitatis nostrae *configuratum* corpori claritatis suae secundum operationem qua possit etiam subicere sibi omnia" and I Pet 1:14 "              quasi filii oboedientiae non _*configurati*_ prioribus ignorantiae vestrae desideriis"

Indeed, I was. Thank you for going to all that trouble of typing them in.


----------



## ewie

*ANOTHER MODERATOR NOTE:* After a bit of consultation it has been decided _[said Ewie, fence-sittingly]_ to move this thread back to the Latin forum, with its Latin bits restored to their former _gloria_.
Happily, no foreros or moderators were harmed in this production


----------



## Joca

Nun-Translator said:


> Given the dual sense of _configere_, I wonder what you would suggest as an English synonym to configure?
> 
> _Those who have been raised to the dignity of the royal priesthood by Baptism and *configured more deeply to Christ* by Confirmation participate with the whole community in the Lord's own sacrifice by means of the Eucharist_. (_Catechism of the Catholic Church_ n. 1322)


 
My two cents.

*... conformed more deeply to ... *

*... shaped more deeply according to ...*

*... represented more deeply according to ...* 

*... molded more deeply into Christ ...*


----------



## wonderment

Hi, 

The previous helpful comments have exhausted the meaning of “configured to”. I agree that in context the English word (alongside Confirmation and Eucharist to reinforce the idea of covenant and communion) connotes the full range of meaning: to become like, to bind oneself to, to identify with, to emulate, to model oneself on Christ...

As already been noted by others, in Latin _configurare_ (from which “configure” is derived) does not have a double meaning (i.e. "to fasten to" _and_ "to fashion accordingly"); it means “to form after something or fashion accordingly”. The prefix _con-_ deserves comment. _Figurare_ means "to form, shape, or fashion". _Con-_ (from the preposition _cum_) means “with, in common, together, along with”. Thus _configurare_ calls for accompaniment and suggests transformation, as in “to (re)form oneself with Christ as the model.” 

It may be interesting for you to know that _configurati _(at 1 Peter 1: 14) translates the original Greek συσχηματιζομενοι, from a verb which means “to correct, remodel, to form oneself after another” in the active, and in the passive (as it is in this passage), “to be conformed to his example”. At Philippians 3:10 and 3:21 _configuratus_ and _configuratum_ translate συμμορφουμενος and συμμορφον, from a verb meaning “to be conformed to”. The prefix συμ- is equivalent to Latin _con-_.


----------



## Oeco

> The prefix συμ- is equivalent to Latin _con-_.


from which we get the marvelous word _symphony_.  Sad that we don't have a similar construction like _symmorphoumenos_.  Something like being shaped together.  Having a common shape.  Or to use a now common neologism, "morphed together."  Being "morphed with Christ." Shape-shifted into Christ.  I like that!

Thanks for your great thoughts, wonderment.  Starts my Sunday morning out just right.


----------



## Nunty

I want to thank everyone for the thoughtful and well-researched responses. I'm still stuck (not being able to use "morphed with Christ" in Hebrew ) but that ball is now well and truly in my court.

Of course if anyone comes up with anything else, I'm all ears.

Thanks again.


----------



## wonderment

You're welcome 



Nun-Translator said:


> I'm still stuck



Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe an example from another Semitic language might help. Maybe not. Syriac, an Aramaic dialect and sister language of Hebrew, translates the concept “configured to” with words that are derived from the same root (_dma_):	
_dma_: to seem, be like, 
_etdammi_: to resemble
_dmuta_ (noun): form, shape, image​I’m wondering if there are (ancient and modern) Hebrew equivalents, and if they could be used for translating the phrases below...

At Philippians 3:10
Greek: _συμμορφουμενος τω θανατω_ (= conformed to his death)
Syriac: _etdamme bamawta_ (= becoming like him in his death) 
Latin: _configuratus morti _(= configured to his death)
Hebrew: ?

At Philippians 3:21
Greek: _γενεσθαι αυτο συμμορφον_ (= to become the same form as...)
Syriac: _nehwe badmuta_ (= to become in form..., _nehwe_ = to become, _ba_ = in/with, _dmuta_ = form) 
Latin: _configuratum_ (configured to...)
Hebrew: ?

From the initial post, you didn't seem pleased with "to become like", but that is the basic meaning in Syriac. It's not _exactly_ "fashioning according to a model", but still close to the original Greek, and connotes profound change because of context. And if Aramaic was good enough for Jesus....


----------



## Nunty

This is very, very helpful wonderment, and it is making me consider using a passive form, _l'hidamot,_ which I had previously rejected. I am in the process of examining various Hebrew translations of the New Testament, and it seems that this is probably the way to go. I guess I was just too hasty.


----------

